# Received Medicare Card



## debodun (Dec 15, 2016)

However, I can't use it until April 1. I have Part A and B of a "traditional" plan (not an Advantage plan). I will continue with the prescription plan I have with my former employer. I pay dental and vision OOP since supplemental premiums would exceed my usual OPP costs (dentist once a year for check-up and cleaning and now that I've had cataract surgery on both eyes, I probably will not need to get new glasses every other year). 

I was talking to a fellow retiree form the place where I used to work and she is getting Medicare, but she has an Advantage plan. She said that any premiums incurred from Part B will be reimbursed by our former employer. I wonder if that goes for the traditional Medicare as well as the Advantage Plan?


----------



## Butterfly (Dec 17, 2016)

My Advantage plan doesn't HAVE any additional premium, which is great.


----------

